# Who like Music Videos?



## wdw_ (Jan 27, 2002)

I sure do. Look at my list:

*Aerosmith*
Jaded 

*Afroman*
Because I Got High

*Alien Ant Farm*
Smooth Criminal
Movies (Original)
Movies (New)
Ben Folds
Rockin' The Suburbs

*Bjork*
It's Oh So Quiet

*Blink 182*
Stay Together For The Kids
The Rock Show
Adam's Song
Going Away To College
First Date
What's My Age Again?
Dysentery Gary
All The Small Things
Josie
M&M's

*Bloodhound Gang*
Bad Touch

*Britney Spears*
Pepsi Commercial
Stronger
Last To Know

*Buggles*
Video Killed The Radio Star

*Christina Agulera*
Lady Marmalade

*Coldplay*
Yellow (Original)
Trouble
Trouble (New)

*Doctor Dre*
Forgot About Dre

*Eminem*
The Real Slim Shady
The Way I Am
Stan Ft. Elton John (Live)

*Fatboy Slim*
Ya Mamma
Praise You
Weapon Of Choice

*Foo Fighters*
Learn To Fly
Big Me

*Gorillaz*
Clint Eastwood
19-2000

*Jimmy Eat World*
The Middle

*Kid Rock*
Forever
Cowboy
Bawitdaba
American Bad Ass

*Korn*
Freak On A Leash
Got The Life

*Lil' Kim*
Lady Marmalade
Limp Bizkit
My Generation
Jump Around (live)
Faith
Break Stuff
Take A Look Around
Counterfeit
Boiler
Re-Arranged
My Way
Rollin'
My Way(William Orbit Remix)
Nookie (Woodstock '99)
Nookie
Faith (Woodstock 99)
N 2 Gether Now

*Linkin Park*
Papercut
Crawling
One Step Closer
In The End

*Madonna*
What It Feels Like For A Girl
Don't Tell Me

*Mary J. Blige*
Family Affair

*Methods of Mayhem*
Get Naked

*Michael  Jackson*
Billie Jean
Black or White
Scream

*Moby*
Southside
Natural Blues

*Mudvayne*
Nothing To Gein
Dig

*Mya*
Lady Marmalade

*Nickelback*
Too Bad

*Nirvana*
Smells Like Teen Spirit
Heart Shaped Box
Come As You Are
Sliver
Rape Me
In Bloom

*No Doubt*
Hey Baby

*Pink*
Lady Marmalade

*Prodigy*
Smack My Bitch Up

*R.E.M.*
It's The End Of The World As We Know It

*Red Hot Chili Peppers*
Californication

*The Strokes*
Last Nite

*Sum 41*
FatLip
Fatlip/Pain For Pleasure
Sum 41 - Rock Medley(live MTV 2)
Makes No Difference
In Too Deep

*Tenacious D*
Wonderboy

*Tom Green*
The Bum Bum Song

*Twisted Sister*
We're Not Gonna Take It

*Weezer*
Hash Pipe
Island In The Sun
Buddy Holly



Thank you Limewire!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2002)

I love em, I have about 150 in my collection.
I want to get more but the IRC places I go to are congested and cant get them while at work   (long queues) --- if I had DSL at home I would leave my mac on 24/7 and would have loooong queues -- then I would not mind he he (I would probably register my expired demo of ircle too ;-)  )



Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 2, 2002)

there are 2 versions of "movies"

WTF!? what's the difference! the only one i know of is they start off in a theater, jump into the screen, and do some other stuff.


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

so do they still teach you guys what the first video on MTV was?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so do they still teach you guys what the first video on MTV was? *




No Mr. Ed they do not.  was it the Backsreet boys?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

tom green?  kid rock?    blahhhh... I do not like those guys.  but that is just my opinion.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *there are 2 versions of "movies"
> 
> WTF!? what's the difference! the only one i know of is they start off in a theater, jump into the screen, and do some other stuff. *



You're thinking of this video: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The original version was thier first video. They thought that it would make them really popular, but it turned out that "Smooth Criminal" was their big break. The original version had them basicly just singing, but it was funny.
Here's a frame:


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so do they still teach you guys what the first video on MTV was? *



It was "Video Killed The Radio Star" by the Buggles. It's in my list of videos.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 3, 2002)

I just added these videos to my list:

*Jimmy Eat World*
The Middle

*Coldplay*
Yellow (Original)
Trouble
Trouble (New)

*The Strokes*
Last Nite

*Tenacious D*
Wonderboy


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2002)

Very Good  wdw_ !!!!  You are the grand prize winner of tonite's trivia quiz. Kids take note. you can learn from this man.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Very Good  wdw_ !!!!  You are the grand prize winner of tonite's trivia quiz. Kids take note. you can learn from this man. *



I just turned 15.


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2002)

wise beyond your years _young_ man


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 3, 2002)

i knew it was the buggles, and im not even in america.

anyway the best vids are

SOAD - toxicity, chop suey and spiders
Coal chamber - loco
the misfits - scream (crap song, funny vid)
Foo fighters - most of them are good


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 3, 2002)

From time to time I'm zapping with the TV. A video is a good way to sell music, they are closeups from girls but there is maybe another way like Fatboy Slim from frog to human.


----------

